# New Chinese Crested pup,



## bcody (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a new puppy. I have never owed a small dog. He will be trained for agility rally and maybe regular obedience. I know a few people on here have chinese crested, any advice? I was not looking for one of these (I would love another standard schnauzer) but here he is. His name is Eli, he was born on Oct. 20.


----------



## mel (Dec 28, 2012)

No advice but he's adorable! If you get tired of him he could always come to visit... lol


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Dec 28, 2012)

I believe Mona is the one to contact.


----------



## Mona (Dec 29, 2012)

He's a cutie! He looks more like a powder puff variety shaved down. He seems to even have too much hair for a "hairy hairless". Will you be letting his coat grow long or will you be shaving him?

My little guy is only half Chinese Crested. (his dam) His sire was a long coat Chihuahua. If your guy is the powder puff variety, he should have beeter teeth, as the hairless ones have bad teeth. They do not get a second set of teeth, so when they fall out, nothing grows in to replace them. They are different in that way, than other breeds of dogs. Supposedly, the poowder puffs have more "normal" teeth.

I am guessing he'll make a good little agility dog...my Moneky LOVES to play and would "fetch" 24 hours a day I think, if he could find someone willing to go the full time with him! LOL!! Very energetic that way, yet just LOVES to snuggle in too! Nice warm little dogs!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi there... I have three chinese cresteds in my home. I love them. I have done obedience and rally with two and they are great little dogs for visiting nursing homes. Two of mine are 13 years old and the other is 7. They are an exceptional breed in obedience. Very smart. My trainer Marsha Smith has chinese cresteds and has shown very successfully and has put very high level titles on her guys. You can ask me anything. I LOVE the breed. Easy dogs even if you do minimal training. I think the biggest difficulty I have had is dental issues. Regardless of brushing and professional cleanings, my guys have some dental issues and loss of teeth. Keep after the teeth and get your pup used to having his mouth handled. Many folks in my training club shave their powderpuff cresteds in the same clip your pup is wearing. Mine are all powderpuff. Chinese cresteds sing. Or if you are in a chinese crested speciality we call it the chinese crested yell. LOL. You should hear a hundred of them singing all at the same time. It is contagious. Mine sing when I come home and when I leave. I laugh, they are so funny. I will post more for you in a minute... can you tell I love the breed!!! Softest hair believable. Best kept secret in little dogs. I love schnausers but really think you will love the crested as much if not more. Grooming... start early.. The hair and skin on the crested is best kept clean. They do not have a doggie odor even when wet, but they do much better if you bathe more often like every 3 weeks. I use a mild doggie shampoo with oatmeal in it and have never had an issue with the skin on mine. If you train them to stand nicely for a bath you can wash and dry one in less than 10 minutes. They dry real fast with that fine hair. I blow dry mine, they love it.

My trainers chinese crested Jack is in the chinese crested hall of fame being the first crested to earn an OTCH title in obedience. He inspired me to rescue my cresteds and get into training. My boys Mikey and Lokey were my show cresteds. My little girl Knick Knack weighs about 5 lbs and is a silly fluff ball that looks like the little fuzz ball in the movie dark crystal. Oh... cresteds LOVE to get up on your table like cats, we have learned to keep the chairs pushed in. Although non shedders, they do get a double coat, the fine hairs of the coat shed into the coat and needs to be combed out gently. I use a regular comb. Mine love being groomed and they love the blow dryer because it gets nice and warm. If you put on a sweater or coat, don't leave it on all the time. It will make the hair mat up. hairless cresteds need protection from the cold, but they can cuddle and live just fine not coated in the house. I belong to the delaware valley chinese crested club. They host local specialities. My guys are retired from obedience now, my older guys have heart issues now (managed nicely on meds) and my mikey hurt his back last year and I decided to retire him as well so he stays sound. My little girl has luxating patelas, but since she is so small they don't affect her at all. really not so many breed related issues. Mine are not high end or breeding quality, but they are awesome and great little dogs.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 29, 2012)

geez, that was a book, sorry. can you tell I LOVE the breed. they are terrific. Your baby is so cute.


----------



## bcody (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you!! I am sure I will have a lot of questions. Supposedly he is hairless, with too much hair. Not sure I believe that, and don't care either way (except for dishonesty). If his hair was shaved they did a great job, because he is a wiggler and I looked for lines. I would keep the clip if that is what it turns out to be. He looks like he has more hair now then a week ago. I love the little guy, he sure did worm his way into the family!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 29, 2012)

Aw--cute puppy! My sister thinks Chinese Crested dogs are gross because they don't have much fur but I think they're really cute! =) (sorry I don't have info XD))


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 29, 2012)

I wouldn't say your breeder was dishonest on the coat type. Hairy hairless have tons of body hair, just not as hairy as the powder puff but much more hair than your very bald hairless cresteds. Dogs with the flowing mane and leg and tail hair look that is a hairy hairless or a powderpuff with a lion clip. Total hairless ones really have only hair on top of the heads. Hairy hairless are a bit cuter in my opinion, but I know several really cool total hairless cresteds that show in obedience that are gorgeous. I have full powderpuffs, they will grow coat to the floor. In their senior years I keep them cut shorter, the hair grows like human hair... constant. I trim the face and butt and bellies on my guys. On either hairless or hairy hairless prepare yourself, you will need to body clip them to maintain that slick appearance. They grow body hair like leg stubble. On the true hairless you need to condition the skin and keep them very clean. Think of yourself if you didn't wash your hair for weeks on end and shaved your legs without conditioning...You then can create material for the ugliest dog contest. LOL. People that think cresteds are ugly don't own one. They really grow on you. They have a ton of personality and are super trainable and very clean. Get your pup used to grooming. All my dogs stand for grooming and allow me to dremmel their toenails so they dont scratch me. Cresteds have dental issues as I mentioned before, however the hairless typically will lose teeth even as a young dog. The I believe this is the only breed that the standard allows for missing teeth for showing hairless. Your hairy hairless pup will grow hair constant like my powderpuff. Body clipping is a must. I keep a nice very sharp set of clippers, I think the clippers with ceramic blades are best. Or as an option you can let the coat grow all the way out, you will have a thinner coat than my guys but it will be easy to keep brushed if you don't want to keep body clipping Hairy hairless with extensive coats grown out look like disney dogs. Cresteds will grow a beard too. I don't like beards so I clean shave my guys on the face every couple of months. It is really a matter of taste. Cresteds are like a box of chocolates, every one is very different in color, coat type and appearance. Two of mine have down ears, one has erect ears. Very hard for breeders to get an exact standard for their cresteds. My three are as different as snowflakes in appearance. I have a black and white, a total white and a silver and white one. Three different coat types and very different body appearances. Some look like greyhounds, some are a bit more cobby in appearance. kind of like mini horses eh? All different.


----------



## Boss Mare (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your cute puppy. I am sure you will have a lot of fun! I too, always owned larger dogs (Dobes, Shepherds and Pits) until I got my first Dachshund and that lead to four!

From the pics provided and the hair he has, I am thinking he is the powderpuff variety also.


----------



## bcody (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you. He has a HUGE personality! I will post pictures as he grows, and I am sure I will have questions.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 30, 2012)

He's just adorable... crabby chicken on here also has Chinese crested


----------



## Never2Mini (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats on your new puppy ! He sure is cute ! My Mini Schnauzer is getting up there in age. I thought maybe when he crosses the rainbow bridge I might get a Powder puff. I think the hair-less and the powder puffs are cute. You must share pics as your little guys grows.


----------



## Jill (Jan 3, 2013)

So precious


----------



## bcody (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks.I will post more photos as he grows.


----------

